# what Tyre dressing?



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

I've had my TTS for 4 days now. The shiny sticky dealer applied tyre gloss is starting to fade (thankfully). What do others recommend for a decent not too expensive tyre dressing?

James


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

I use the meguiars endurance tyre gel, it looks great IMO ;-)


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Autoglym, satin finish rather than gloss

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.448800,1.716187
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

4ndrew said:


> I use the meguiars endurance tyre gel, it looks great IMO ;-)


+1


----------



## BreinholTT (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats on your new ride James!

I use Meguiars NXT Generation Insane Shine Tire Spray and I'm quite impressed with it!


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> > I use the meguiars endurance tyre gel, it looks great IMO ;-)
> ...


+2. Smells like blackcurrants too!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've used a few over the years - Swissvax Pneu is probably the best, but their costs are getting beyond the realms of affordability now. The Megs Endurance is not bad either; however, this Zaino tyre dressing is probably the best around in terms of performance, durability and looks v price...give it a go, well worth it 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/zaino-z-1 ... -gloss.php

Though described as a "gloss" it is very much a deep black satin finish - nice!

Dave


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I've used a few over the years - Swissvax Pneu is probably the best, but their costs are getting beyond the realms of affordability now. The Megs Endurance is not bad either; however, this Zaino tyre dressing is probably the best around in terms of performance, durability and looks v price...give it a go, well worth it
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/zaino-z-1 ... -gloss.php
> 
> ...


got to agree with dave here, been using Z16 for a couple of years now, used to use the megs but was getting too much splatter onto wheel arches


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Z16 is the mutt's nuts I think. It gives a good, natural-looking finish, and lasts a good few weeks so a bottle of the stuff should last years. I did a review topic a while back but can't find it now because the search function has become even more amazing than ever :roll:


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Good call on this one!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I've used a few over the years - Swissvax Pneu is probably the best, but their costs are getting beyond the realms of affordability now. The Megs Endurance is not bad either; however, this Zaino tyre dressing is probably the best around in terms of performance, durability and looks v price...give it a go, well worth it
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/zaino-z-1 ... -gloss.php
> 
> ...


on the ball with the above stuff 8) it must be me but no matter how sparingly and using various methods of application....megs slings :twisted: hate the bloody stuff :twisted: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Another one for Zaino  used it for a few years now and find it last's longer than the aother brand names

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Stor ... uctId=1584


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Another one for Meguiars Endurance Tire Gel. Works fantastic for me.

Cheers


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm glad someone else likes the meguiars tyre gel as I ordered some on Monday! I'll try it at the weekend when I plan to clay and polish/wax the car ready for winter. I've already applied the C2 to the alloys.


----------



## rhys57 (Oct 3, 2011)

4ndrew said:


> I use the meguiars endurance tyre gel, it looks great IMO ;-)


Me too


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

About 2 years ago I did a training course with Caledonia from Detailing World and he reckoned that to get a tyre black and shiny all the time you needed a tyre conditioner, not just a coating that goes on top of the dirty bits.

He recommended Espuma RD50 which, unfortunately, is only available in 5l cans and by the time you have added the delivery and VAT it's £50 or £10/litre. They do do 250ml free samples if you ask nicely though. I reckon it lasts a month between top-ups an it's a satin finish rather than glossy.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Zaino Z16 every day of the week. Its water based and gives a satin finish (which I prefer). The problem with the really shiny silicon stuff is that it'll flick onto the arches and worse, onto the paint.. and because its silicon its just bad news.

The beauty of Z16 is on plastics though. Try it on the engine bay covers - they come up REALLY nicely.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

Z16 on the plastic wheel arches..

before:









after:









and on the wheels of course:


----------



## GrandeD (Aug 30, 2011)

I have used megs endurance before which is good aslong as you don't over apply then you avoid the sling off but moved on to dodo juice tyromania which leaves a nice finish but I find doesn't last long on the tyre or in the tin!

I was going to try FinishKare Top Kote Tire Dressing next as i have heard good reviews about it.


----------

